# Is A Pc Grow Room Worth Using ?



## enkay (Jul 15, 2009)

_Anyone who uses or knows someone who uses a pc growroom please forward them to this thread._


I need advise about these pc grow rooms that ive seen on the net.


My questions are:

_How many plants can be grown @ 1 time inside a pc growroom?

And how many g's would i get off of a plant?
_

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!


-THIS IS MY 1ST GROW- ​


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 15, 2009)

your gonna spend g's


----------



## astrobud (Jul 15, 2009)

lots of g and depends on how big your room is


----------



## enkay (Jul 16, 2009)

The ones ive seen price range from £120-£340


----------



## Unexpected1mnC (Jul 16, 2009)

2 plants of lowrider#2, and u will get like.. 45 g in 8 weeks


----------



## enkay (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice 1 Unexpected1mnC

Do u use a pc growroom?

So u say off 2 plants of lowrider 2 i could get around 45g per plant or from both?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2009)

i think lowriders are to big unless its that kush one that only harvests a few grams
imo it would be good for a couple of bonsai mothers


----------



## Unexpected1mnC (Jul 17, 2009)

enkay said:
			
		

> Nice 1 Unexpected1mnC
> 
> Do u use a pc growroom?
> 
> So u say off 2 plants of lowrider 2 i could get around 45g per plant or from both?


 
both, 45-50g  medium yield/medium pc case, u need a mega tower pc case, if u want maximum yield and more plants to grow in.
build it for yourself, don't spend money, make your own setup


----------



## enkay (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks alot Unexpected1mnC

Advise taken, if anyone whats to add more to this thread please do.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello Enkay 

Welcome to the forum.

Is the PC shell grow system simply for convenience or is it because you need to keep your grow secret?

eace:


----------



## enkay (Jul 18, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Enkay
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


For both, do u use them?


----------



## enkay (Jul 18, 2009)

GreenMurph said:
			
		

> Hey check out my lowryder. I grew it hydro in PC grow box. Still have yet to weigh my yield cuz its still drying.


Checked your photos, nice to see someone using a pc growroom.

Thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 19, 2009)

Unexpected1mnC said:
			
		

> 2 plants of lowrider#2, and u will get like.. 45 g in 8 weeks


i say closer to 25 grams max out of a 8 in x 24 inch x 24inch MAX


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 19, 2009)

Unexpected1mnC said:
			
		

> 2 plants of lowrider#2, and u will get like.. 45 g in 8 weeks




I would love to see a pc growroom get 45g of dry product out. Im just curious what kinda light are you going to put in there because I dont think your going to get that much with cfl's. 

I think your best bet would be waiting till you have your own place to grow Im asuming if you want a pc grow you still live with your parents(just a guess).


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 19, 2009)

enkay said:
			
		

> _Anyone who uses or knows someone who uses a pc growroom please forward them to this thread._
> 
> 
> I need advise about these pc grow rooms that ive seen on the net.
> ...



Its not that easy to give you an answer. What kind of nutrients are you going to use how much co2 are you going to be able to pumb into you box  how many lumens of what kind of light are you going to have how long are you going to veg before you bstart budding. 

There isnt a easy answer it all depends on the above stipulations(?) somewhere between 2 and 20 grams : )


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 20, 2009)

Since your questions are all about yield, the simple answer to your question is: No.

If your questions are also about potency, then the answer is: No.

If stealth is your goal then: Yes.


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 20, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldnt waste the money Id buy a unfinished oak cabinnet, and use that, that way it looks like a peice of furniture or a night stand, way better ideas than a computer case, just my opinion on them.

Criz


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was told not to waste my time ?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 22, 2009)

dont waste time in a pc grow
get a china cabinet and build a killer and steathly grow room


----------



## benevolence6gc (Jul 23, 2009)

If its your only option its not a bad one, I prefer growing autos in the case I have setup, I can grow 1-2 plants in there usually works out to one if I get a male. I prefer not to grow lowryder 2's (great plant btw to grow and smoke) just not enough room in a PC case, other autos work fine, Ive used a few from lowlife and they tend to grow shorter so I would recommend those, specifically the hindu kush or lemon skunk. 

I can harvest 8 weeks from seed about 8-10 grams dried, since theres only a 50 watt hps in the case the buds come out a little more airy then usual. Growing in the summer months is not worth it as ventilation is too difficult. Overall all though having a case just makes you want more room but if you are new to growing its also a good way to learn some of the fundamentals and learn from your mistakes (everyone makes them).


----------



## enkay (Jul 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Enkay
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


For space.

Im a family man so cant be going nuts!


----------



## enkay (Jul 23, 2009)

Na i live in my own flat, but im a family man so cant be transformering a room into a grow room.

Thats why im looking @ pc grow rooms.


----------

